# pronouns in subordinates



## Qcumber

Magandáng hápon sa inyóng lahát.

This is from a classic.
1) *Pinagpilítan kóng siyá’y hanápin.* 
My translation:
= I endeavoured to find her.

My questions:

Can _siyá _be moved back after _hanápin_?
2) *Pinagpilítan kóng hanápin siyá.* = ditto

Can _siyá _be moved after_ kó_?
3) *Pinagpilítan kó siyáng hanápin.* = ditto


----------



## moonshine

Hi Qcumber, all 3 usage are correct and the first one's used more in a literary manner.


----------



## Qcumber

moonshine said:


> Hi Qcumber, all 3 usage are correct and the first one's used more in a literary manner.


Maráming salámat, Moonshine.
I am always amazed at the resources offered by Tagalog syntax.


----------

